# Pc aufrüsten oder neuen kaufen?



## devin111 (19. Oktober 2013)

*Pc aufrüsten oder neuen kaufen?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage an euch Profis und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
Mein Pc hat nun schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich weiß nicht ob ich ihn aufrüsten oder mir gleich einen neuen zusammenstellen soll. Ich würde gerne Battlefield 4 spielen können.
Ich habe mit dem Programm "Dr. Hardware" eine Zusammenfassung meines Systems erstellt:

----------------------------------------------- 
Übersicht 

Systemübersicht 
CPU Allgemeines CPU Allgemeines 
Prozessor AMD Phenom(tm) 8650 Triple-Core Processor 
Erweiterte Bezeichnung und Details AMD Phenom(tm) X3 SteppingR-B3 (Sockel-Typ AM2r2) 
Taktfrequenz 2300.5 MHz (aktuell: 2300.5 MHz) 
Technologie 64+32-Bit (AMD64), Multi-Core: ja, Hyperthreading: Support (3 Cores), Secure virtual machine(SVM) Rev 1 
Befehlssätze 3DNow! Extensions, 3DNow!, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a 
CPUID Werte 100F23h (Basis Familie/Modell/Stepping: Fh/2h/3h, Extended F/M: 1h/0h) 
L2-Cache 512KB im CPU-Gehäuse (16 -fach assoziativ) 
L3-Cache 1048576-1049088 KB (32 -fach assoziativ) 

Mainboard und Bios 
Mainboard Mainboard 
Hersteller/Modell MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD MS-7388 1.0 
Chipsatz AMD SP5100 PCI Chipset 
Bus-System PCI 
Speicher 4095.3 MB 
BIOS Versions-ID 64-0100-000001-00101111-031908-ATHLON64 / A7388AMS V1.5 031908 


Grafikkarte 1 Grafikkarte 1 
Beschreibung 0,NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 
Hersteller NVIDIA 
Chip Typ GeForce 8800 GTS 
Speicher 2404 MB 
Videomodus Details 1680 x 1050, 32 Bit, Refresh Rate: 59 
Monitor Name PnP-Monitor (Standard) 
Monitor höchste Auflösung 
Treiber Version 8.17.0013.0142

Speicher-Module 
Details 
Typ SPD-Rev. Kapazität(MB) MHz Hersteller Modul-Ranks Adresse 
DDR-2 UDIMM Rev 1.0 2048 400/800 OCZ 2 51h 
DDR-2 UDIMM Rev 1.0 2048 400/800 OCZ 2 52h 


Weiß nur noch das ich einen neueres gutes OCZ Netzteil habe  
-----------------------------------

Für was ich den Pc überhaupt brauche:
Der Zocker bin ich nicht, hin und wieder mal. Battlefield 4 sollte aber akzeptabel laufen (Grafikeinstellungen etc. im mittleren Bereich reichen). Sonst nutze ich den Pc hauptsächlich für Internet, Office und Multimedia. Also nix besonderes.


Wie gesagt, ich bin leider Laie auf dem Gebiet. Hoffe aber ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Gruß,
David.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Oktober 2013)

Aufrüsten lohnt sich nicht mehr 
Schon gar nicht für BF4.
Am besten die Teile EINZELN bei Ebay verscherbeln - so bekommst du am meisten Geld dafür.

Wie viel willst du denn für nen neuen PC ausgeben?


----------



## devin111 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ok, danke. Ausgeben wollte ich so 500 - 600 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2013)

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob Deine Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk SATA-Anschlüsse haben oder noch IDE sind. Wenn die SATA haben, kannst Du die weiterverwenden. Auch das Gehäuse kannst Du ja weiterverwenden. Und das Netzteil ja vermutlich auch - schau mal, was es genau für ein Modell ist.

Dann wären folgenden Teile optimal:

Intel i5-4570 => 170€
passables Mainboard Sockel 1150 => ca 80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM mit 1,5Volt => ca 70€
AMD X9 280X => 270€

Das sind dann knapp unter ca 600€. Wenn der PC noch schön leise sind soll, dnan nim vlt noch ein CPU-Kühler für 20-25€, damit der PC schön leise ist, und vlt auch 1-2 neue Gehäuselüfter, um das zu untermauern (ca 10-20€ )


Wenn das okay ist, könnte man Dir auch 2-3 gute Mainboards nennen. Hast Du nen Shop, den du bervozugst?


----------



## devin111 (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!! 
Mein Netzteil ist ein "be quiet! Dark Power Pro Netzteil 530W".
Die Laufwerke haben Sata. Festplatte bräuchte ich eine neue, genauso wie Gehäuse.
Ich habe jetzt hier drei Zusammenstellungen:
----
1. 
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 R2.0, 970
CPU: AMD FX-6300 (oder lieber doch gleich den AMD FX-8320??)
CPU-Kühler: CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo Tower Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
Festplatte: Seagate 1Tb 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC
Gehäuse: Cooltek 60 Euro

Preis: ca. 510 Euro
---------
oder

--------
2.
-Arbeitsspeicher: 
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 

- Gehäuse:
Cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower ohne NT

- HDD:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 

- Grafik:
2048MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X Windforce

- CPU:
Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX

- Mainboard:
ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual 

- Kühler:
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo Tower Kühler

- Gehäuse:
Cooltek 60 Euro

Preis: ca. 580 Euro
--------------
oder
---------------
3.
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/jw5jtkae/Unbenannt.png
---------------



Welches würdet ihr nehmen, bzw. noch ändern? Was hat welche Vor- und Nachteile?
Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Edit:
Shop ist mir egal, würde nur alles gerne in einem kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall die Intel-Variante, denn nur ein FX-6300, der "reicht" zwar, wird aber über kurz oder lang spürbar ein Nachteil werden, und der FX-8000er ist den Preis nicht wirklich wert, braucht bei Auslastung auch sehr viel Strom. Und beim Intel kannst Du lange mit auskommen, da muss dann wenn überhaupt dann zuerst die Grafikkarte mal erneuert werden.

Und bei den beiden Intel-Varianten: da Dein Budget ja beschränkt ist, würd ich beim Gehäuse nicht direkt 60€ oder mehr ausgeben, 40€ reicht. Beim RAM aber schon PC3-12800U nehmen (in 3. ist es nur PC3-10666U) - also kurz: ne Mischung aus beiden Ideen wäre das beste 

Im Anhang mal ein Vorschlag von mir, dazu kommt dann noch ein CPU-Kühler, da reicht der Hyper Evo völlig aus, weil Du ja nicht übertakten wirst, also +20€. Und die Grafikkarte, da wäre bis ca 200€ in der Tat eine AMD R9 279X das beste - von welchem Hersteller dann genau, ist an sich nicht so wichtig. Falls du bei hardwareversand.de bestellst, würd ich aber über den Preisvergleich die Karte aufrufen, das kann 10-20€ einsparen.

**edit* Bild ganz vergessen...*


----------



## devin111 (20. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2013)

Würd anstatt eines 8GB Riegels dringend zu einem* 8GB-Kit mit 2 Riegeln* raten.

Wie in der aktuellen PCGH berichtet (*PCGH 11/2013 Seite 74*) kann Single-Channel extrem viel Leistung kosten sofern mehrere Threads auf das RAM zugreifen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie viel macht das denn aus? Und gilt das auch für ne Kombi mit guter Graka bei FullHD, oder vlt nur für ein Testszenario "IGP und 800x600" ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie viel macht das denn aus? Und gilt das auch für ne Kombi mit guter Graka bei FullHD, oder vlt nur für ein Testszenario "IGP und 800x600" ?


 
Ich kann dir leider nicht die Seiten der PCGH einscannen und verlinken  - aber die Redakteure haben in einem 4-Seitigen Teste mit verschiedensten RAM-Kombinationen interessante Ergebnisse gehabt.

Herausgekommen ist in etwa folgendes Fazit:
Sollte im Hintergrund irgendein Programm neben eime Spiel noch eine RAM-Last erzeugen dann bricht die Performance bei Single-Channel um einem mehr als 2-Stelligen %-Wert ein.
Solche "Last" könnte z.B. auch Aufnehmen eines Ingame-Videos sein oder ähnliches.

Natürlich relativiert sich das bei hohen Auflösungen (getestet wurde Crysis 3 in 1280x720 ohne AA) - aber ein Flaschenhals bleibt es trotzdem - und 2 Riegel kosten ja nicht viel mehr als einer - weswegen man ja auch problemlos auf Sicherheit gehen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

okay, gut zu wissen. Bei manchen Shops sieht man halt auch nicht sofort, wie viele Riegel es sind, weil auch bei Dualkits oft nur EINER zu sehen ist.


----------



## devin111 (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke nochmal an alle für eure Hilfe!! 
Habe jetzt folgendes bestellt (war alles sofort lieferbar):
---
2048MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 

Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX 

ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler

Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro Economy Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 

Arctic Cooling Arctic MX-2 Waermeleitpaste 4g 
---

Insgesamt hat alles genau 595 Euro gekostet. Die Zusammenstellung dürfte ok sein oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Jo passt gut, aber beim Kühler ist an sich immer schon Paste dabei, ist also nicht nötig, zusätzlich Paste zu ordern. und so oder so: der Kühler ist zum Übertakten gedacht, ich glaub nicht, dass der leiser sein wird als einer für nur 20-25€


----------

